# Beijing After Dark 2011



## Hong_Zhang (Mar 19, 2011)

Results:
3x3 MBF
Yuxin Wang 10/11
Hong Zhang 5/7
Jibo Zhao 3/4
Baiqiang Dong 1/2
Yan Xuan 1/2
Xiaowei Wang 1/2

4BF
Jibo Zhao 8:49
Yuxin Wang 10:30
Hong Zhang 14:24
Chris Krueger 17:03

5BF
Yan Xuan 23:xy(NR)


----------

